
Ask HN: What are your goals now? - HNLurker2
What is your goal with hacker news?
E.g Some people use it to meet organic people. Create organic startup ideas. Find tools to build. Review startup idea. Do meaningful discourse etc.
======
tmaly
As you take on more and more responsibility, I find you need to be very
careful with how much information you consume.

To this end, I use HN mainly to look at the Ask HN are to see what other
people suggest. In many cases I have found fantastic book suggestions,
products, or different ways of thinking about something.

------
quickthrower2
I find it helps me fill gaps in my knowledge, and just knowing about what even
exists tech wise.

Also if something is posted on here and it is in any way even slightly
suspect, it's going to get pointed out and the comment pointing it out will
get up-voted to somewhere near the top of the comments. So I trust highly
voted articles with a lot of comments that I won't get bullshitted.

------
muzani
Intellectual discourse, which is sadly missing from the real world. There's a
variety of opinions and perspectives too.

~~~
highhedgehog
This is so true. I find that talking to my peers is mostly just talking about
parties, girls and sports. I am bored after 2 seconds.

And I also used to be more like that, but I am lucky because my wife brought
me into intellectual discussions, even though she often has different ideas
from mine

